# Myerscough stallion parade



## muddygreymare (7 February 2013)

Is anyone on here going? I probably will be, if anyone else is we could maybe meet up? 
Info if people want it 
http://www.myerscough.ac.uk/?page=services-blog-view&subjectid=49&blogid=359&postid=316#blog


----------



## Toast (7 February 2013)

I'll be there! Is your sister going Nell?


----------



## muddygreymare (7 February 2013)

She is


----------



## Toast (7 February 2013)

Cool, we'll have to have a brew and a natter then!


----------



## Asha (9 February 2013)

any idea on which stallions will be there ?


----------



## Toast (10 February 2013)

Theres usually a list that goes up on the Myerscough website i think!


----------



## spottyfilly (10 February 2013)

I'm going!!


----------

